# Leon Fleisher



## Op.123

A truly sensational pianist and my favourite.
Did he ever make a bad recording. It seems everywhere I look there is never a bad word to say about his work.

What do you think?


----------



## Op.123

Does nobody else have anything to say about this magnificent pianist?


----------



## Ukko

Sorry, _Burroughs_. LF has had a lot of stuff said about him, for several decades. It would be like warmed-over hash for me, without the egg on top.


----------



## Animato

Burroughs said:


> Does nobody else have anything to say about this magnificent pianist?


Hi Burroughs,

sorry I came over your thread only today. There are so many threads in this forum. I like the recordings of Leon Fleisher very much as well. Did you recognize any difference in the recordings before and after his illness? You know, he had the strange illness (probably psychological) where he could not use his right hand for many years. Actually, I like the older recordings more than the new ones. What do you think?

Ukko and Burroughs: What was it, that Leon had said about him? Had it to do with his illness?


----------



## Ukko

Animato said:


> Hi Burroughs,
> 
> sorry I came over your thread only today. There are so many threads in this forum. I like the recordings of Leon Fleisher very much as well. Did you recognize any difference in the recordings before and after his illness? You know, he had the strange illness (probably psychological) where he could not use his right hand for many years. Actually, I like the older recordings more than the new ones. What do you think?
> 
> *Ukko and Burroughs: What was it, that Leon had said about him? Had it to do with his illness?*


No, the slurs mostly complained of crude interpretations (not so much crude technique), and suggested that the popularity of several of his concerto recordings was due to a preponderance of unsophisticated audiences.

Popularity attracts contempt; Arthur Rubinstein was popular, and - after a few misfires - the preferred slur became 'too casual, doesn't get into the music'.


----------



## realdealblues

His Beethoven and Brahms Piano Concertos with George Szell are of the highest quality and easily belong in every collection.


----------



## Animato

I know Leon Fleisher's recording of Ravel's concerto for the left hand. I couldn't believe my ears, it is extraordinary. I do not know, if he made this recording during his illness, when he couldn't use his right hand - or before that.


----------



## Blancrocher

Animato said:


> I know Leon Fleisher's recording of Ravel's concerto for the left hand. I couldn't believe my ears, it is extraordinary. I do not know, if he made this recording during his illness, when he couldn't use his right hand - or before that.


I have this album with Fleisher and Ozawa conducting--with left-hand concertos by Ravel and Prokofiev, and Britten's "Diversions"--that was recorded in the 1990s before he regained the use of his right hand:









I picked it up for the Britten piece, by the way, which is well worth hearing.

The album sells for about $1 used on Amazon.

*p.s.* Fleisher fans might want to seek out his autobiography, which is a good and interesting read.

http://www.amazon.com/My-Nine-Lives...&qid=1415879142&sr=1-1&keywords=leon+fleisher


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven complete piano concertos with George Szell.

Brahms Handel Variations.

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 with Cleveland/Szell.

One superb pianist!

In the 1960's, Leon Fleisher and Rudolf Serkin ruled in performances of Beethoven and Brahms.


----------

